# My first sawfish



## Madsnooker (Jul 5, 2012)

My family and I went to Marco Island for vacation 2 weeks ago and I caught my first sawfish while throwing a little jig along the beach for snook. I saw the sawfish and the first cast he nailed the jig. He was released safely. 

Thats is my daughter Savannah in the pic as she was walking along with me. The other pic is my oldest son CJ with a 10ib snook he caught at the dock at the home we rented for the week.

We caught lots of nice snook, redfish and mangrove snapper during the week.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 5, 2012)

That is awesome Snooker!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 5, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> That is awesome Snooker!!!



Jeff,

In all the years I have fished, I have never even seen a sawfish. I actually saw 2 together? Maybe they were spawning? I didn't know they would hit a jig so aggresively. He put up an awesome fight.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jul 5, 2012)

Too cool! 
I don't think I've seen one that small... Future lumberman! 

Congrats!


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 6, 2012)

Too cool. Their numbers must finally be on the rebound. I see more and more pics of them being caught. I've seen them in the Bahamas before and those guys can get down right huge.


----------



## deadend (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice!  Reports are those suckers can get nearly 20' long!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jul 7, 2012)

Really cool catch.

I saw my first one face to face back in 2004 in Panama City Beach while out snorkeling off the beach. It was in the 10 foot length range and was not a very happy fish when I stepped on it accidentally - it was buried up under some sand - swam off about 10 yards and turned back around to see if I wanted more. Needless to say I quickly left the area and gave the sawfish the space it wanted.


----------



## germag (Jul 7, 2012)

That is a very cool catch. Most people will probably never catch one. They are still listed as critically endangered.

I'm not criticizing anyone or trying to be a party pooper, but I think they are one of those fish that are supposed to be released without removing them from the water. I could be completely wrong about that......it's just that I don't want to see anyone get in trouble over something little like that, that they weren't even aware of. If I'm wrong, please accept my apologies and carry on....if not, use your better judgement.

Once again, congratulations! That's a very cool catch....one that most of us will never see except when someone shares photos like this. Thanks for sharing them, but please don't get in trouble over it. I hope I'm wrong, but it seems like I remember seeing that somewhere.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Caught this one in a Cast Net last Month.I was throwing on a school of finger Mullet and He was under Them.
Just to the South of Marco Island is Camp Lulu Key Island . Beach side Flats have 3 to 5 of Them every morning. this size up to 7/8 footers 

Cool fish. Get up to 18 ft.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 9, 2012)

germag said:


> That is a very cool catch. Most people will probably never catch one. They are still listed as critically endangered.
> 
> I'm not criticizing anyone or trying to be a party pooper, but I think they are one of those fish that are supposed to be released without removing them from the water. I could be completely wrong about that......it's just that I don't want to see anyone get in trouble over something little like that, that they weren't even aware of. If I'm wrong, please accept my apologies and carry on....if not, use your better judgement.
> 
> Once again, congratulations! That's a very cool catch....one that most of us will never see except when someone shares photos like this. Thanks for sharing them, but please don't get in trouble over it. I hope I'm wrong, but it seems like I remember seeing that somewhere.



What I found out is Fish and Game wants anyone that catches one to report where, when and what time it was caught and if it was safely released. I didn't read anything about not removing it before dehooking it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome catch Snook !!!  Can honestly say I've never seen one !!!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 9, 2012)

I tried Reporting this one. Took Me forever and I never got anywhere.
If You manage to Report Yours... Report Mine too .
 I Had to take Mine out of the Water , Or let Him try and swim away with a 7 ft. Cast Net on His Face.


----------



## germag (Jul 10, 2012)

Could be wrong....it's happened before. I just remember seeing somewhere that certain fish had to be released without removing them from the water.....seems like it was goliaths, white sturgeon (in certain fisheries), sawfish, and maybe another one or two.....but, I could be wrong. I just wanted to provide a heads-up to the possibility. I don't want anyone to get in trouble over something like that.


----------



## captbrian (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome catch!


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 10, 2014)

http://m.myfwc.com/research/saltwater/fish/sawfish/contact/


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 11, 2014)

Very cool, nice linesider!!


----------

